# 162L:"Home-made" ADA style tank.



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi, I would like to share my tank with you.
I like ADA style tanks, but ADA products are not available here and original ADA is quite expensive. 
So I did ADA like stand, light arm bar, lily pipes myself. And I bought rimless tank.
But I had to order ADA Amazonia from Germany.

90w*45l*40h(cm)
Light: HQI Giesemann
Filter: Eheim classic 2217
plants : Rotala rotundifolia green
Rotala rotundifolia
Micranthemum umbrosum
Ludwigia arcuata
Utricularia graminifolia
Pogostemon helferi
fauna : Microrasbora kubotai, Cherry shrimps, Carinotetraodon travancorius, Clithon sp.




































































































Before trimming









16.5.2009









16.5.2009


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Bravo! 

-O


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like a really nice aquascape with very good hardscape. Can we have a frontal shot?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Je to docela akvárium!

I really like that! Good job.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent job!


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Tank looks awesome, any closer full-tank shots or close-up shots?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

nice, those rock are awesome. Wish I can get a hold of them. artyman:


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like the shot before trimmming. It has a surreal forest opening look to it. It ll still be nice to have the full frontal shot.


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Fantastic setup there. I love how clean the tank and stand look. Very nice lines there.


----------



## gdevil (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice setup... I wonder if you could tell us how did you make all of those Ada like stuff...

Regards


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Nice setup man. You make it seem so simple.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome tank! Did you order the rimless and get it shipped? If so from where, how much? Really looks like a great setup.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

eww, i wanna know how much its cost you to make that!plz! this is inspirational


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you! I'm glad you like it.

It wasn't too much expensive. It was quite cheap.

I just called to the LFS and told them that I want rimless tank with transparent silicon and they made it. It cost me 67 Euro. Usually they made tanks with rims and black silicon. Because they can use thinner glass and customer can't see bugs in joints. 

I bought two acrylic pipes for my "Lily pipes". About 7 Euro per 2 meters. It is very cheap. I used a candle to shape it. You have to be very patient to bend it correctly. It is not easy.

The stand cost me about 100-150 Euro. I was inspired by J.Baliban's article How to build ADA stand.

Arm light bar was made by my friend.

I will try to make close front shot soon.


----------

